# STILL GETTIN EM ?? - NEW THREAD



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I thought I would start a new thread, since we skewed the other one towards the pack/vikes.

So, has anyone been out lately? I wanted to go tomorrow, but the forecast near Bismarck is 2 degrees........FOR A HIGH !!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam

It ain't late season Pheasant hunting until your nose hair freezes!!!!!  Go for it!!

Bob


----------



## tsodak

Hunting down in SD for the next weeks in the home country. Cousin works nights so we have not been starting until about 2 in the afternoon. Monday was nice but a bit breezy, yesterday was COLD, but we geared for it, and the birds held better. Having better luck killing birds where we can spread them out a bit, rather than just flushing 200 ahead of us for the whole walk. Just heading out now, should be another good one today. So far we have been getting our birds, but Monday it was 5 minutes before sunset when we did.\

Tom


----------



## njsimonson

I'm headed out with Guns to see if he can't roust a few roodies this weekend near Watford City. I remember when I was like 10 or 11 my dad came back in from a low-temperature hunt and the snot and condensation from his nose and mouth were iced up all over the front of his hunting mask. It sure was funny looking!

Looks like some good weather rolling in this weekend. We'll have mid-20s on Friday, 30s on Saturday, and 40s on Sunday! Talk about a Christmas present!

Happy Holidays and straight shots! Gotta punch through the kevlar undies those roosters wear this time of year! Good luck!


----------



## ND decoy

We got 15 last Saturday. Some of the birds were flushing wild, but the wind helped hold them tight enough that we were done around 12:30. The dang hens keep getting up right under my boots and scaring the hell out of me. My dog gave me 4 points in about 50 yard stretch hen, hen, hen, rooster. Just when I thought it would be another hen a big long tail comes busting out of the cattails.

We are going on Christmas eve day. My favorite hunting for pheasants is when there is snow on the ground and they really bunch up and you start seeing 100 birds busting out of field at a time. It may take a little longer to find them but when you do watch out. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dick Monson

Merry Christmas to all you Nodakers  These coming days are the time to pop some bad caps. Season is winding down, seems like grouse just opened. 8 1/2 months to go 'til it starts all over. Oh boy.
We have just a trace of snow here. Not really enough to even track 'em. Got a honey hole saved for Sat.

Got a few left in the fridge. Try this: Cut the breast in strips about a finger width. Cut the strips into 3/4" chunks. Fry with butter on med. heat. While it's cooking, slice up an apple in small pieces and when the pheasant just starts to brown, throw in the apple slices and cover for the last couple minutes. Add a dash of low salt soy sauce. One apple does two breasts. (?????? you know what I mean)


----------



## get the net

I hope it reaches 2 above here on thursday or friday!!! Forecast is for a low of -16 and a high of -5 with a 10-15 NW wind. Will have to find some thick cattails to hide in from that wind. Hopefully thats where we can scratch out a bird or two. Dog doesn't seem to mind the cold, if anything he has more energy. Will give him a workout tomorrow. Better weather expected on the weekend and early next week. Not much time left, have to go when we can, cause we'll only be talking about it to soon. Merry Christmas and good luck in your last hunts over the Holidays.


----------



## Mud15

get the net im from mn and i know its suppose to be cold as hell tomm. But id really like to go icefishing, no pheasant cause i have no dog and id get nothing..... i think ill try and head out for walleyes early suppose to be chilly but i cant fish for eyes at night i got to work that christmas party so its than or never i got a house and a heater so i think ill be fine.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Let's see..........I'll be out hunting tomorrow, saturday, and sunday for sure. Then, I am going to pick one day next week as my final hunt of the year 

It has been a good year. Watching Remmi start to come into her own, gaining more confidence in herself every time we go out. She is already better than I could have imagined (because of my poor training skills) and she now knows that she is a better hunter than me..........I was hoping to fool her for another year or so.

Hope to see some of you out and about! I will be around TL/M and Audobon!


----------



## jamartinmg2

Brrrr..... I just was looking at the Bismarck Tribune website, an hour ago or so, and it showed you guys are at a balmy -13 degrees. We are in a virtual heatwave down here at zero, compared to you guys. I hope it warms up for you by tomorrow, or you might need a blow torch to thaw poor Remmi out by the time you are done! Then again, nothing like a little rooster action to forget about the cold. Good luck! May you come back with your limit before game time.


----------



## Bob Kellam

-42 degrees below zero this morning in Embarass Minnesota  Actual temp no wind chill factor, One thing for sure they are makin ice in Northern MN. 

Only 74 degrees below the freezing point


----------



## Dick Monson

In '92 or '93 the last day of season was -22 with just a breeze. The sun was so nice nice down in the cats that you could pull your cap. The limit was 4 then and it was easy to fill in an hour or so. Lots of snow those winters, not many hunters out at the end of season. Just got my new toy and if I ever figure it out, will post up some flicks of the "old days". Ha.

This weekend sounds good though--have fun boys, it's almost over.


----------



## get the net

Well, me and Duey made it out today. Funny, we had the slough to ourselves. Didn't seem to bad in the cattails and willows. Then we hit a little more open area and when I wasn't sure if I could feel my nose, we decided to quit. Two solid points on hens, for my pointing lab, and one flush, another hen. So I got to watch some good dog work, but didn't pop a cap. Far Better than sitting in the house or being at work. Will hit it again on Sunday.


----------



## rap

talk about cold... goose hunted the last day of the season today, -16 degreees(not wind chill) when we left this morning and didn't put any heet in the gas, so the gas line froze up upon arriving at our location... the worse thing is the geese didn't even come off, sat on the water all morning until we left at 2! well now instead of chasing geese, pheasants, and fish every day, i'll be chasing the roosters a little more... just a little more than a week left, i see alot of pheasants in my near future...


----------



## Dick Monson

Short hunt after dinner. Light south wind with a little snow floating down. Walked a couple sloughs, no birds, a few tracks. Cut across a ridge of grass in a bean field and saw fresh scratching in the bean stubble. Here we go. Hen up, hen up, bunch of hens up now and a rooster behind me. Planted that baby. Lucky shot Bob, still had cattail fuzz in my glasses. Neither dog saw the fall so here's a chance to work the pup. Sat Gus down and brought Sammy up wind. Bingo. First retrieve.....for about six feet. Then he decided he should pluck the bird. Not good. No gold star. For the next hour my lab Gus was nuts. Could have sold him to the slipper factory for 2 bits. Jumped the same flock of partridge twice but they wouldn't hold. Gus thinks this great fun. Seven seasons are wiped from his doggy mind. Now Gus works a cattail line around a slough, Sammy on the outside and me inside on the ice. Hen and a rooster straight away just above the cats. Crack that bird and there is a sheet of cattail fuzz blowing back. Rooster rolls on the edge of the cats, does a little end zone dance, and dives for cover. Gus is on this boy, standing on his hind legs, pounding the reeds to flush him. Good Gus, you can sleep under the table another year. Two in the bag and a long walk back to end a good day.


----------



## njsimonson

I only got one rooster yesterday, but it may have been the best hunt ever.

Gunnar went on his first point ever at the end of a cattail slough finger as we were walking some railroad tracks. I stepped up even with him and told him to "go" and he broke point and ousted two hens bunched up in a clump of reeds.

We then walked up to the end of the small finger and he pointed again. This time I walked up even with him and the bird flushed, another hen.

Then as we entered the last finger slough, he held, and just to see how long I could keep him locked, I steadied him with "steady" and he pointed for 20-25 seconds, paw cocked and eyes beaming. Another hen flushed when I told him to go. I watched him make solid points five times yesterday, it was incredible...I was so happy, I don't have words for it!

He also managed to flush quite a few birds, mostly hens, in thick cover. He has gotten very good at following scents and trails, and is getting better at moving in on an untouched area, sniffing the wind, and finding the birds. He really ripped it up, I was one proud papa.

My cousin got a rooster and a grouse, and I picked a roodie off at about 40 yards, much to our surprise!  Of course I fanned on two at close range. 

It was a great time, and an awesome Christmas eve. You guys were right, there's nothing like hunting, just you and your dog, teamwork and all that jazz...it was incredible! Going out in an hour again! Perfect!


----------



## njsimonson

Gunnar continues to point with greater frequency, and also has become better at flushing the birds when in thick cover. He also pointed his first rooster yesterday.

My dad and I were walking west along the 30-foot-high railroad fill that forms a northern border to my grandma's farm. The grass was about 6 inches tall, brown and whispy. There were smaller clumps of grasses that were darker, about 10 inches tall and spread apart about 10 feet. Usually not bigger than two feet by two feet in area.

Guns walked by one small, (less than 1'x1') clump and all of a sudden turned and held. I looked at his point and thought that it had to be a hen, or old scent, because I could see *absolutely nothing *in the grass clump, and I was 10 feet away. I ordered him to go in, and he lunged forward.

Out shot a rooster, flying like a barnstormer, just inches above the ground. I had no shot, as Gunnar was between me and the bird. I let my dad know, and he waited until the low-flying bird cleared the dog and took it down with a shot that connected with the head and neck of the roodie.

My dad was just utterly amazed, and I was dumbfounded not only by the point, but by the fact that the bird held soooo tight in such little cover. It was simply awesome!

We ended up with four yesterday, and Guns has really come along. It's like someone flipped the switch in his mind when it comes to hunting. It's all too perfect...I only wish pheasant season was LONGER!


----------



## Dick Monson

Nick, that's great to see it when the blub clicks on for a pup. No stopping him now. It will only get better.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

My dad and I went out ealy Xmas eve morning and got a quick limit at Audobon. Then, Xmas morning we ran down to a farmer/friend of my dad's and hunted. We got our 6 again, but it was tough work........many birds, but very jumpy.

Yesterday, a friend and I decided to try out another farmer/friend of ours. We headed just east of McClusky and decided to try some unknown ground. The landowner had told us in the past that he has very few pheasants around, but I was welcome to come down anytime and give it a shot. Well, he was right...........kind of. We walked our butts off and the dogs worked hard. We hunted for about 6 hours and got our limit. We only saw 5 hens and 7 roosters and they all held tight in the cover. I missed the first bird we saw and Remmi looked at me with a very disappointing stare! :eyeroll:

Yesterday may have been my last hunt of the season...........but I'm gonna try to make it out one more afternoon!


----------



## DJRooster

Had an excellent hunt yesterday with my Dad and Son. Birds are really holding tight and had roosters getting up at our feet. Some would be burried under cattails and DJ would have to litterally dig them out. Hope to get out a few more times this week and with the total lack of snow I am pretty optimistic about next year. It has been another great year in the North Dakota outdoors.


----------



## get the net

Hunted late sunday afternoon, large cattail slough, just about perfect conditions. Lots of birds, but all the roosters were way out in front, while the hens stayed back and distracted Duey. One possible shot on what appeared to be a younger bird, but was flying towards a building site, so I passed. Still fun to see my lab lock up on a tight holding hen.
Monday morning, go to pick up a friends son for a hunt, he is not up yet, out late in the fish house was the excuse. So I decide to go try a small piece of private ground. I Got out of the truck at 9:20, back in at 10:00. Thought I was in ND/SD. Two roosters held for Duey and made their way into my bag. Picked up sleepyhead and walked our butts off the rest of the day and nothing but hens, with the occasional flighty rooster off in the distance. With a good nesting season next spring we should be in good shape for 05, here in MN Hopefully, get out a couple more times before its over.


----------



## Dick Monson

A dark overcast day with little wind seemed to make the roosters hold better. Had a long walk around a big corn field with CRP on all sides. Regular goldmine but I lost the nuggets. (Can't shoot worth a hoot). Had my new camera in my pocket and swatted a bird in the corn stubble. Would have made a great picture, black lab, rooster, corn.....Forgot the camera was there. Next rooster up. High flyer out in the cats that folded upside down with his head back. Ready this time. Slung the gun, turned on the camera. No bird. Houdini. Missed two more later on the other side. 

Tom Jones, NDGF, did a great job on the PLOTS signups. Today was the second time I hunted PLOTS this year and I think many of my buddies are making the same mistake as I. Thinking they were pounded out when they didn't get anymore pressure than private land. Some of that ground holds the best cover and the birds are pressed off the private ground into heavy stuff. Another mistake discovered this late season was not streching farther than the normal walk. Look over that hill or drive another mile past the usual stop and it is surprising the good spots that a hunter missed by being too set on a route. Old age maybe?

You coyote hunters might have hard calling for a while as the big boys are still eating deer that were "missed". Found 3 carcasses ate out today and a fresh one. They must really love deer season with all the goodies.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I am going to try to make it out tomorrow. We are planning on heading WAY south east of Bismarck if I can get outta here in time. We also are going to target some PLOTS lands.


----------



## Coach529

There are still plenty of birds around. I found a bunch today, all on unposted land!! Hope the weather holds out so I can hunt the next couple days!

Harley did me proud with 3 solid points!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Nice looking pup!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RWHONKER

I had a couple of buddies with me when I moved out here and we did pretty well on the roosters. We had to work alot harder this time that the last time, this time the birds all had a college education. We went out two days and ended up with 15 birds. About the plots land, there is some nice stuff around with alot of birds in it. That is where we got most of ours.


----------



## tsodak

Well, survived a ten day hunt in SD with my body intact, and my Thunder almost intact. He made it nine days, but when I put him down this morning, I noticed quickly that he was sore on his feet. Well duh, in the mud yesterday he had worn the hair off the tops of his toes and they were bloody. Man was he torked when he went back in the truck. Knicked a rooster down into a small patch of cover and took him out to hunt it down, so he got to make one more retrieve for the year. For us the season is over... if I cant take Thunder out what is the sense of going?

Had a really good first week in the bitter cold, dress for it and it is nothing. Hunted the old haunts and some new and generally was done before I wanted to be. Took some young cousin along to extend the days, and that was fun. This week was tough, as it warmed up. Uncle was out from the cities for three days and I let enthusiasm get the better of wisdom yesterday, hunting for two hours in the morning in the rain. Ice on the grass, and my boots filled right to the top. Walked across a dam with an inch of water on it and fell on my butt. Oh well. :beer:

Season ended up to be almost all I had hoped. Banged my back up in Oct and that took me out of roosters for about 3 weeks. If that had not happened I may have made my 100, which I dream of doing someday, but this was my second best ever for total roosters.

Glaad to hear the positive comments on PLOTS, interested in the negative as well, please PM me.

We'll see if we can make it two hours back north tomorrow, sounds likesome weather is coming in. Have a new ice shack and a predator call... which should I excercise first. Thunders earned his winters rest by the fire. Happy New Years all.

Tom


----------



## tumblebuck

Technically not getting em any more, but finally got some pics back from the last weekend of the ND season.

[siteimg]355[/siteimg]

[siteimg]356[/siteimg]

Started out with a beautiful day....nice temps, frost on the trees...

Ended the season with freezing raing and finally a skiff of snow! Love that late season hunting!


----------



## The Norseman

Great photography Tumblebuck. I really like the picture of Lab/Car.
Cool ID cartoon also.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Those pics are awesome! Keep em coming. I have already locked in my place for opening day next season. I met a guy this past weekend that owns land in the area I like to hunt and he said that I was allowed to come out with a group of 4-6 and walk with him and his brother! A new connection and seems like a new friend!


----------



## tumblebuck

Thanks for the compliments, guys! I had a great time the last four days of the season. Dog did too. Her nose and muzzle were raw from nosing the birds from the cattails. I've got one more picture that turned out OK that I'll have to scan and post up.

Remmi,

Need a partner for opening day?


----------



## ND decoy

We ended the season the right way also. On the 2nd to last day 3 of us went out and got our 9. We got 5 on our first walk and then hit a slough by our farm yard that was so full of birds I think we could have filled 10 limits. But we didn't we shot our remaining 4 and got out of there so we could come back the next day (it was pretty cold also). On the last day of the season we had 5 guys hunting and we got 14. We shot the 15th bird but lost it after looking for ever. It was one of those birds that you can't believe it got away. It was hit hard (we thought it was). It went down in some very heavy cattails and had 3 dogs looking for it but we couldn't find it. We called it a limit and a great season (it was pretty cold again).

We had a great season and hunted with some truely great dogs. This was my brothers first year with his dog and I am very impressed with him. This was my dogs 10th season and he had a great season and isn't really showing his age and I hope I get at least 2 more seasons with him but I guess we will just have to wait and see.

Tumblebuck nice pictures.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

As of now, we are full for opening day. But, there are many weekends during the season!!!! :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck

Remmi,

I hope that wasn't taken the wrong way. I'm not trying to horn in on anybody's hunting. From reading your posts, it seems we share a passion for chasing Chinese chickens. Would be great if we could share a day afield sometime next fall!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

It wasn't taken the wrong way at all. You are right, I love chasing pheasants! I'm always open to adding members to our hunting party as long as we are within the landowners "rules" :beer:


----------

